# Online Novice Videos



## devilchef1981 (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone know any good instrucional videos online that teaches basics (i.e posture, grip, feet position etc)

Ta muchly


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi have a look at this thread there are some good vids in here to help you game http://www.golfforum.com/golf-tips/16426-golf-tip-vids.html


----------

